# Weird things on each side of my cat's anus. (photo)



## Omi-san

My cat has 2 dark things attached to each side of her anus. At first I thought they were just dingleberries or cat litter that got stuck there, but it's not going away.

I trying pulled them out with tweezers, but it seems firmly attached. 

What are those things? Infected tissues? Parasites?

My cat shows no symptoms anal sac problems.


----------



## coaster

I'm sure Osnobunnie has seen this firsthand. I haven't, but the picture fits the description of impacted anal sacs. Have you noticed your cat dragging its butt along on the floor?


----------



## Omi-san

I just edited my messages after going thru a bunch of pages about anal sacs. It seems to me that my cat shows none of those symptoms. No scooting, scratching, licking or anything. 

She overall looks and acts healthy.


----------



## coaster

Well, weekends can be a bit slow here. We'll have to wait until someone else comes around. Anal glands is the only thing I can come up with. But in any case, it's not an emergency.  

How about showing us a picture of the other side of your cat so we can see her pretty face? :lol:


----------



## queen of the nile

Those are the openings to the anal sac ducts. Some cats have a bit more of a waxy secretion, so it builds up into a little mound. Two of my cats just have black, flat marks on either side of their anus, whereas my older cat, Levi gets some build up that looks a bit like your picture.

Because of the build up, your cat may have thicker secretion than most which can predispose to anal sac problems. I would just monitor her for scooting, increased licking or biting at her bum. The only sign that Levi would show of anal sac problems was increased crabbyness. He would start swatting at the other cats and growling when his anal sacs were bothering him. Take your kitty in to the vet if she shows any of these signs, and otherwise, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## morea

that would have been my call, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Can we (cat-owners) express the anal glands ourselves?

I accidentally did Lucyduck's one day. I was home sick with jaundice (it makes you VERY ill), lying on the couch and watching TV. Duck walked in front of me and blocked my view. I tapped him gently on his haunches, in a sort of "move-on" gesture...and he sprinkled my FACE with butt-juice! 
Oh! Stinky! I got up and washed and washed my face! Then I warned the family about tapping him on his back end.

Marmy will sometimes express if I pick him up suddenly and startle him. I've had to wash my hands/arm with him a few times.


----------



## coaster

Cats will often express their anal glands if they're startled or frightened. It's part of the "fight or flight" response. I don't know about those other times, though. A couple days ago I was standing at the kitchen counter about to begin making a sandwich. Rocket jumped up on the counter; his first move on his way up to the top of the refrigerator, from where he supervises my sandwich making (and waits for a little piece of sandwich meat.) After he leaped up to the fridge, I was about to put my bag of bread down on the counter and noticed a sprinkling of brown liquid where Rocket had landed. One quick whiff put the sandwich-making plans on hold for a while. :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Omi-san

So then I should just leave my cat as she is without trying to remove these things as long as she's acting normally?


----------



## doodlebug

Now that's a much better view...she's a cutie :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q

Does she have extra toes?
I fostered a kitten once that had a "split foot" with only three toes. I named him Tiger Three Toes and he was very quickly adopted because of his uniqueness.


----------



## zippy96444

I would suggest not to use tweezers to try to remove anythng that you aren't sure of what it is.  Use a warm compress if you can to help it and if it were me, there would be a vet trip in store. I use baby wipes on my boy's behind, he tends to get those dingle berries you talked about.  And you kitty is soooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## zippy96444

OH! More pictures please!!!


----------



## coaster

Of the front or the back? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Omi-san




----------



## Omi-san




----------



## coaster

Beautiful cat!! And nice shot displaying the polydactyl paws!!


----------



## BoscosMum

Oh too die for!
What a darling! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## zippy96444

I am in love! :heart


----------



## oransmom

_.....sneaks in while no one is looking and steals gorgeous kitty with huge mitts ! .... _ 8)


----------



## kana

Heidi n Q said:


> Can we (cat-owners) express the anal glands ourselves?
> 
> I accidentally did Lucyduck's one day. I was home sick with jaundice (it makes you VERY ill), lying on the couch and watching TV. Duck walked in front of me and blocked my view. I tapped him gently on his haunches, in a sort of "move-on" gesture...and he sprinkled my FACE with butt-juice!
> Oh! Stinky! I got up and washed and washed my face! Then I warned the family about tapping him on his back end.
> 
> Marmy will sometimes express if I pick him up suddenly and startle him. I've had to wash my hands/arm with him a few times.


OMG! That made me laugh so hard! :lol: My mother had a dog that expressed them herself and that that smelllllll...... 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q

I'm just happy to entertain!  ...it really WAS gross!


----------



## zippy96444

yes we can express them ourselves. And yes, STINKY!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try and find the website that expalins how to do it. you have to stick your finger up there! I take my guy to the vet to get it done. :yikes


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I'd recommend having a vet do it. Cats usually don't need to have them done on a regular basis, so this one time... let someone who knows how to do it handle it.

Plus, your cat isn't going to be happy about it. Why not have them hate someone else? Its also very gross and nasty... not something I like doing, and I get paid to do it.

And more in reality... if there is a reason they can't express normally, and if you're not sure what you're doing, you can actually rupture the anal gland, and/or cause a nasty infection.


----------



## safc-ken

Omi-san said:


> My cat has 2 dark things attached to each side of her anus. At first I thought they were just dingleberries or cat litter that got stuck there, but it's not going away.
> 
> I trying pulled them out with tweezers, but it seems firmly attached.
> 
> What are those things? Infected tissues? Parasites?
> 
> My cat shows no symptoms anal sac problems.


Ok, without wanting to sound weird 8O, why cant i see the photo's of this to see if it is the same thing that my boy has got


----------



## Heidi n Q

This post is several months old. The person may have removed them from the web-hosting site.


----------

